# A dedicated DSP1124P !!



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello everyone...i am new with REW with some questions: Do we need a dedicated DSP1124P for each room?
and what are the alternative like can i apply the measurements in a different way and use the DSP1124P in another room ? thanks ...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!

Yes, you’ll need a dedicated DSP-1124 for any room with a subwoofer that you want to see equalized.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot Wayne...but is the DSP1124P for the sub only or the full range and how is the set up done (the chain) i am trying to put the pieces together and is it possible that you apply the EQ needed on a master output as an EQ plug-in...one more thing can i calibrate my studio monitors with REW..Thanks


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It’s generally accepted that the 1124 isn’t clean enough to use on the main channels, which is why home theater buffs typically only use it for subwoofers. See this thread for recommendations for some good main-channels equalizers. The equalizer will connect between your computer and self-powered speakers, or between the computer and the amplifier, if you're using passive speakers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Wayne...tell me is the ECM8000 a good mic to buy and what about it has no calibration file??
isn't it supposed to calibrated (how come they say its flat) -/+ 1 db 15hz-20khz) as they say...thanks


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

mbastami said:


> Thanks Wayne...tell me is the ECM8000 a good mic to buy and what about it has no calibration file??
> isn't it supposed to calibrated (how come they say its flat) -/+ 1 db 15hz-20khz) as they say...thanks


It's overall response is relatively good - but across that range is probably more like -/+5 . I believe the EMM6 come with a calibration file (but it's not very good). Both of them are relatively good out of the box - especially compared to a RS meter.

If you're really looking for -/+1 you probably want to get a calibrated one from Cross Spectrum Labs.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

_If_ your interested in full-range response and/or _if_ you have the capability to apply precise equalization to the main channels, then getting a mic with a custom calibration (like Zeit recommended) is the way to go. Especially if you’re going to equalize, as you don’t want to equalize based on anything but an accurate measurement. Of course, the mic requires the proper pre-amp with phantom power, either separately or integrated into the soundcard itself (i.e. something like the M-Audio Moblie Pre or TASCAM US-122).

Many if not most people are merely interested in equalizing their subwoofers, and nothing more. If that’s you, then all you need is a Radio Shack SPL meter.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Wayne...do u mean knowledge when u say (have the capability) actually i am trying to learn,is the full range treated diffidently and how ? i am talking about a small recording studio with Pro Tools HD 2 and Genelec 1031A , i have also an AKG (C 414 B-XLS) can i use it instead of the EMC8000 that i am willing to get and should i calibrate the full range in a setup like mine...thanks


----------



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi every one where are u guys...


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Applying EQ above subwoofer frequencies can easily go wrong.

The higher the frequency, the smaller the region in which the correction will be valid. 
It is necessary to progressively exclude reflections as frequency rises as our ears and brains can distinguish the direct sound from the reflections, so EQ that is based on the combined (direct + reflections) response is likely to sound bad.
At frequencies above a few kHz the directivity of speakers and mics becomes an issue, a gradual roll-off at high frequency in measurements at the listening position is normal and is not something that should be EQ'd away.


----------



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks John... so u mean its not popular in the pro studio side and i should stick with sub correction only.
ok i have a pair of Genelec 1031A and i am looking to add a sub to be a 2.1 is hat a good idea and which sub do u recommend for that.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

mbastami said:


> ok i have a pair of Genelec 1031A and i am looking to add a sub to be a 2.1 is hat a good idea and which sub do u recommend for that.


Deciding on a sub will depend on how low you need the frequency response to extend, how big a space you are using the equipment in and how loud you need it all to go. A sub is probably a good idea but I do not know enough about the many subs available to be able to make a recommendation, sorry.


----------

